# Senate just dropped assault weapons ban



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Senate just dropped assault weapons ban as part of their bill. It may be introduced as an amendment but is said to be pretty much dead.:hello2:


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sounds like cooler heads prevailed. Rock on! Go America!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Sounds good......


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

The left losers will be back. You can bet on that.

The Leftists and their accomplices, The Media, are just using a Marxist/Communist strategy of, "Two steps forward, One step back'.

This is to soften up the Low Information Voters, (aka Democrats) so eventually they'll scream for help from the Gubmint. ""Oh help us Dear Leader and Messiah Oblameo".

The day will come when the Demodumbies get their Security in exchange for our Liberties.

I'm glad I'm getting old, I don't wish to live in a utopia like Chicago.


----------



## NEMOBUCKS (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree with you 100%.......how the heck do you live in southern cali with your views??


----------

